# Magnitude vs Naf magic calmer?



## rubyrumba (8 October 2011)

Those of you that have tried them, which would you suggest or a different calmer if you think that's better. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JoJo_ (8 October 2011)

For a mare or gelding? I have tried magnitude with my last mare and I think it helped her not show much difference when in season. Good thing about NAF Magic is the 48hour guarantee so if you dont see a difference you get your money back.


----------



## rubyrumba (8 October 2011)

For a mare. She is not herself at the moment and someone suggested a calmer to get her through it?


----------



## amy-and-buster03 (8 October 2011)

I give Bustie a scoop of magnitude in his dinner and although he isn't fizzy or highly strung really, it does keep him chilled because he's having mahooosive feeds to keep his weight/condition this winter  So would definitely recommend magnitude. Its also fairly inexpensive and lasts forever! I have the 6 month supply tub. x


----------



## Oldenburg (9 October 2011)

Horse first Relax me my friends mare was bonkers at shows not standing still etc and now she is a little star!! I use it on my boy as well as he gets upset with the slightest of things!! This stuff is added to there hard feed everyday so is not instant!!


----------



## Scatty (9 October 2011)

Another vote for Horse First Relax Me- it's great! I've tried both Magic and Magnitude in the past but Relax me has definately been the most effective for my boy. The 2kg tub lasts us for about 3-4 months so doesn't work out too expensive either.


----------



## Horses24-7 (9 October 2011)

Another vote for relax me


----------



## Clava (9 October 2011)

Magnitude is just magnesium oxide, you can buy it for half the price from Pro-earth on ebay. If your horse has a magnesium defficency then it will help, if it doesn't then no magnesium based calmer will.


----------



## marmalade76 (9 October 2011)

Clava said:



			Magnitude is just magnesium oxide, you can buy it for half the price from Pro-earth on ebay. If your horse has a magnesium defficency then it will help, if it doesn't then no magnesium based calmer will.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, you could also combine this with Brewer's yeast whch is also said to have a calming effect. Feedmark do tubs of each for about £20 each with £10 off ATM if you spend £40 with free delivery. The tubs last ages.


----------



## HorseyJennie (11 October 2011)

Having tried various things I have to say Nupafeed MAH is the only thing I can say has genuinely and obviously worked. I tend to think a lot of positive feedback on the other products is more the result of the placebo effect, unless they contain other sedative thign which are doing the job. The benefit with the Nupafeed is that it is a far better magneisum, so if these supplements are working, you could get the same effect with a tiny amount of the Nupafeed each day - if this is not the case then its not actually the magenisum in them thats making the difference it's something else making them drowsy. 

Brewers yeast is an interesting one, and it makes sense. I have always given natural yoguhrt to horses that come in looking poor, healthy gut healthy horse etc. But I recently had an interesting conversation with a gentleman from one of the probiotic firms (racking my brains to remember their name but cant at the moment) - and basically what he had to say was that all these probiotics/prebiotics we give our horses are the wrong strains and in far too fewer numbers to actually make even the slightest difference even when they are fresh, let alone after they have sat on a shelf for a year. And I have to say this was not just a sales conversation, we were talking from an industry perspective and everything he was saying he detailed. You see these companies make all sorts of calims, but the 'research' has always come from their own labs, their is nothing independant to support them. Makes you wonder how much supplement companies make from us being trusting fools !!


----------



## Housemouse (11 October 2011)

I have used NAF magic and have moved onto Magnitude.  

I haven't noticed that my horse's behavior is different when using one product or the other, but the magnesium calmer definately makes a difference to my horse.
As Magnitude is under £20 for six months and NAF Magic is over £20 for 6 weeks, the Magnitude is the obvious choice of the two.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (2 November 2011)

HorseyJennie said:



			Having tried various things I have to say Nupafeed MAH is the only thing I can say has genuinely and obviously worked.
		
Click to expand...

Another stealth marketing post HJ ?


----------



## fishy (2 November 2011)

I've tried NAF magic on my mare and it did nothing! so I tried her on pure magnesium oxide - which did nothing! so I don't think any of them are going to help her and I've given up with calmers.  On a more positive note the NAF magic helped my daughters little cob gelding settle when we first got him, so it must have some calming effects.


----------

